# New windows platform coming soon, better than XP!



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

See the Beta test HERE

Have a play with the desktop icons!

Dave


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Er.......Sorry Dave............I couldnt find the improvements....am I missing something???


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I have downloaded and installed it, it's faster and more stable than my old one  
Geo


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: at least that version has a sense of humour...tried getting into windows files, any old password...politely said...wrong password, please go away :lol: :lol: :lol: 


MHS...Rob ps don't click on crash...... :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Nothing new about that version *MandyandDave*. I thought they all worked like that. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

